
Show HN: Grpzi – Effortlessly Coordinate Groups - Jwarnzey
https://assemblymade.com/grpzi
======
Jwarnzey
Simple clickable prototype of the new Grpzi phone app now available at
[https://marvelapp.com/f1df0](https://marvelapp.com/f1df0)

Thanks to Marvelapp.com for their great new prototyping tools!

~~~
Jwarnzey
Join the Grpzi team @
[https://assemblymade.com/grpzi](https://assemblymade.com/grpzi)

------
Jwarnzey
The development of Grpzi is well under way.

~~~
Jwarnzey
Join the team @
[https://assemblymade.com/grpzi](https://assemblymade.com/grpzi) Contributors
required!

